# Hippo Ivory?



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I made another one of my Hippo Ivory calls .... it's been a bit of a process as I make the toneboards in "batches"? I had brought them all to the level that I cut the ramp...then I had a terrible discovery... I have a lot of bad scroll saw blades... that is to say they wander terribly... I ruined about 5 ivory toneboards.. a very expensive loss, then I checked around and found some Olson PGT blades picked some up at "Woodcraft" and they are worth their weight in gold to me! Every toneboard after that turned out perfect! (at least in my opinion) Thought I'd show a little of my process and just show the call...
My Ivory order.. a bunch for toneboards and one large straight for a couple calls:








A small straight...soon to be a toneboard:
























The lot of small straights... about 1/2 way there...








Ramp is cut... and cutting the air channel








The large straight:








A section cut out, turned to dimension, and cut to length:








Getting closer:








My final work is done on a "pin mandrel" I've cut my accent lines in, then pen/scrim them in with India ink... I'm letting it dry here... there's a 75 watt light bulb shining into it to show the translucence of the Ivory... don't let it fool you..it's amazingly tough stuff though.








The finished product.. the Ivory is crazy stuff I'd say the calls are about 1 1/2 times as heavy as my usual calls:


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They are a work of class Yotehntr, your a very skilled chap indeed! I'd fancy one of those myself.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome looking Calls man!! So what do they cost and How do we get one? Amazing Pics from raw material to finished product, Very Cool!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful work !! Nice to see it in progress.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very nice work, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome Brad, your work is first rate all the way. I've admired your work for quite a while now and you never cease to amaze me, they just get better and more exotic.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words guys! I thought ya'll may like to see a little of the process they go through. This is my absolute top of the line call.. the materials are quite expensive their selves... (if you've ever checked the prices on ivory you'll understand). I get $250 on the solid Ivory calls... I also make a call with just an Ivory bead and toneboard... the barre being made of a fine burl of who ever wants ones choice they go for $150... then I do the same with Buffalo horn (bead and toneboard) and Antler those I sell for $75. The Ivory is just some really cool stuff.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They are fantastic. $250 you wouldn't want to lose the bloody thing!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice detailed explanation-pictures and craftsmanship. It pays to be meticulous and that in and of itself speaks a lot about the love of making it, and character of the person and the call respectively. Passion breeds excellence and this display you have shown is a testament to that--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL yeah I don't like loosing anything Mattuk! Thank you Antlerz22, I'm betting it takes a fella with the same qualities to pick up on that.









My apologies to the Mods here... I see I started this in the wrong section. I'm betting the "Hand Call" area would've been the right place? LOL yeah I don't like loosing anything Mattuk! Thank you Antlerz22, I'm betting it takes a fella with the same qualities to pick up on that.









My apologies to the Mods here... I see I started this in the wrong section. I'm betting the "Hand Call" area would've been the right place? LOL Feel free to move it... I'll be more careful in the future.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No worries Yotehntr.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you ok Yotehntr?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Are you ok Yotehntr?


 Of course!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good. Its just your last post was bonkers!


----------

